# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel 2011 for Mac: Macro Recording Error: What's going on?

## Zness

Microsoft People! What the heck is this all about?! It's my conclusion after looking into this issue that the macro recorder in Excel for Mac 2011 must simply just suck. While working with tables of data, selecting variable rows is something people do all the time and Excel for Mac 2011 managed to screw it up. Here's how:

Control-Shift-Down (Excel for PC)
Sub Macro6()
'
' Macro6 Macro
'

'
Range(Selection, Selection.End(xlDown)).Select

End Sub
-------------------------

Command-Shift-Down (Excel for Mac)

Sub Macro1()
'
' Macro1 Macro
'

'
Range("A1:A31").Select


End Sub
--------------------------

How is the Macro Recorder on these two platforms doing such different things on such a simple and commonly used command? Explanation? And is there a keyboard shortcut in Excel for Mac 2011 that actually records "Range(Selection, Selection.End(xlDown)).Select" instead of simply the specific range??

Because this is such a simple function, it makes me nervous to record ANY sort of complex macros for work (PC) at home (Mac). It makes me wonder what else could've been possibly overlooked in the Macro Recorder programming in Excel for Mac 2011. 

Thoughts?

----------


## martindwilson

isnt the short cut  Ctrl-Shift-Down on a mac as well? or is that a typo or a different keyboard?

----------


## Zness

No. The ctrl button on Mac is reserved for system operations. Ctrl-Shft-Down Arrow moves the active windows and shows the desktop. Good question, though.

----------


## martindwilson

not according to everything i've seen .... from here for example 
http://www.wallstreetprep.com/blog/s..._shortcuts.pdf

Highlight contiguous items SHIFT + CTRL + Arrow keys
however further looking says this which contradicts the above
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ma...102927337.aspx
Extend the selection to the last nonblank cell in the same column or row as the active cell	COMMAND + SHIFT +arrow key

----------


## Zness

I'm pushing it right now and, no, it is working as I described. No typos.

----------


## martindwilson

,unfortunately i dont have access to a mac at the moment. it may well be a bug have you all the latest updates for 2011?

----------


## Zness

Definitely. I've been working with this issue for awhile

----------


## martindwilson

well unless anyone here knows better i suggest you try  microsoft 
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ma...in=HA103526326
but i dont hold out a lot of hope there
in the mean time i've asked some others who may have a mac to have a try

----------


## Izandol

There is nothing to make the macro recorder work the same way on a Mac as it will on a PC. They are different code bases. Like many things in Mac Excel it does work up to a point but not as well as the PC version.

----------


## Zness

Izandol: your reply seems like a longer way of saying, "it sucks"

----------


## Izandol

Yes.  :Smilie: 

I find Mac Excel very hard to use and do not program with it unless I must. But we must be fair - 2011 is progress anyhow from 2008!

----------

